# Milwaukee M12 Heated Gear for my guys.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Already looking at Xmas gift ideas for my crew. Was thinking of brand new hand shovels or Milwaukee® M12™Heated Hoodie. Lol. 

Wanted to know who has the best pricing around?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So glad I live where I don't ever need that stuff.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Always wanted one, just never bought it


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I wish ridgid made one.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one. Wearing it right now actually. You won't really feel it unless it's a tight fit or used as a layer under a larger coat. 

It's great for the motorcycle under my riding jacket though


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> Already looking at Xmas gift ideas for my crew. Was thinking of brand new hand shovels or Milwaukee® M12™Heated Hoodie. Lol.
> 
> Wanted to know who has the best pricing around?


If you happen to be a member of ContractorTalk, go enter the giveaway.

Enter To Win A Milwaukee M12™ Heated 3in1 Ripstop Jacket Or M12™ Heated Hoodie


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

The heated hoodie is nice. I wear it under a soft shell jacket in the winter. I wish you could get them without the Milwaukee logo so we could have them all printed up.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

PPRI said:


> The heated hoodie is nice. I wear it under a soft shell jacket in the winter. I wish you could get them without the Milwaukee logo so we could have them all printed up.


I was going to ask my monogram guy if that could be removed so I could put my logo on it.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I was going to ask my monogram guy if that could be removed so I could put my logo on it.


if you get one with your logo on it send me one you have my address lol

the 700 works great by the way about 140' of 1" done with it already


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Not that I need it to often where I am, but when I do it's pretty awesome. Logo looks baddass as usual. Haters begone!!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Do a quick google search and you'll find the best price. I love my hoodie. I have a jacket too but would recommend the hoodie over the jacket


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Not that I need it to often where I am, but when I do it's pretty awesome. Logo looks baddass as usual. Haters begone!!



thats awsome !!


----------

